# Engine stopped running while slowing down 1998 altima



## LAD (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello 

just wondering is anyone has any advice, here is my story

Over the past month on 2 separte occassions while slowing down the car stopped running, it would then turn over but not start, it then was dead. once the car sat or was towed to the mechanic it would start and run for about another 1-2 weeks. two mechanics have checked it out, no luck. There was black smoke out of the exahust with a smell of gas while trying to turn it over. fuel pump and filter were changed... any thoughts would be appreciated.. 
Thank you


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

LAD said:


> Hello
> 
> just wondering is anyone has any advice, here is my story
> 
> ...


You might want to check the distributor out due to a faulty camshaft position sensor built into it. Very common problem, once it sits for a while and cools down, it starts right back up.


----------

